# Switzerland



## Emkaef (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello knitters all over the world,

Anyone living in Switzerland interested in attend knitting and crafting workshops? Or one of our Knit Cafe mornings? 
I live in the Italian speaking part of Switzerland, just next to the border with Italy....(amazing views on lakes and mountains, great climate!) If you are around for a few days, please feel free to contact me by email. I would love to have you with us to share our knitting passion and a cup of coffee! <3 Maura


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful photo and kind invitation.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome from Alabama! Sounds like a wonderful place!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful picture.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

Well Emkaef if i could find a way to swim the 'Pond' and use a walker to travel the rest of the i would love to have a cup of coffee. am 70 and it would take a looooong time. enjoy your coffee and the scenery. i will have MY instant coffee and think of you. :XD:


----------



## Emkaef (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you, ladies. The pic is taken from my home. I hope you are having a great week end! Big hug to all of you!


----------



## Emkaef (Mar 14, 2015)

Dear Albie, don t worry, take your time...I will wait for you! 
in the mean time I will prepare a cup of real Italian coffee for you ... :lol:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful photo, I wish I was there!!! &#128158;


----------



## Emkaef (Mar 14, 2015)

...and I wish I could come to Australia once in my life! hi there, nice to meet you!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Emkaef said:


> ...and I wish I could come to Australia once in my life! hi there, nice to meet you!


Hi, thank you and very nice to meet you. 💞


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I have never been to Switzerland or Northern Italy. Some day I just may take you up on your kind offer!


----------



## Knitting Gamma (Sep 7, 2014)

My Grandfather was from Switzerland I always wanted to visited because I do have relatives there.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello and welcome from central Illinois. Your picture is wonderful!

Fiona. &#128587;&#128587;&#128587;


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful picture, makes me homesick..... grew up in Luzern , have been in Canada for over 50 years now but Switzerland is still home.


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Welcome from N Ireland. I would love to visit your group. Switzerland is one of my favourite places for a holiday. We spent a holiday in Wengen doing a lot of walks including the Eiger trail. Switzerland is beautiful, clean and everything is very punctual. Happy memories.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to KP from far northern Florida, USA!

Hazel


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Emkaef,
Years ago, I studied in Suisse romande, then, after university, I returned to work, in Pompaples, Vaud.The result----I speak French with an "accent vaudois".I don't know Le Tessin very well, though.


Emkaef said:


> Hello knitters all over the world,
> 
> Anyone living in Switzerland interested in attend knitting and crafting workshops? Or one of our Knit Cafe mornings?
> I live in the Italian speaking part of Switzerland, just next to the border with Italy....(amazing views on lakes and mountains, great climate!) If you are around for a few days, please feel free to contact me by email. I would love to have you with us to share our knitting passion and a cup of coffee! <3 Maura


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

We flew from Munich to Milan a few years ago. It was a beautiful clear day and the scenery below was breath taking. I hope I can see it on the ground someday! I wish I could take you up on your kind offer.


----------



## Emkaef (Mar 14, 2015)

So....what are you waiting for?!


----------



## Busytime (Mar 15, 2015)

Switzerland is beautiful ! Pictures are so nice


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California.
Thank you for your invitation but have to decline, just tooo busy with my knitting.


----------



## Emkaef (Mar 14, 2015)

Luzern is a such a lovely place! No wonder you feel nostalgic about it! )


----------



## Emkaef (Mar 14, 2015)

Toooo busy...of course! 



nitcronut said:


> Welcome from California.
> Thank you for your invitation but have to decline, just tooo busy with my knitting.


----------



## Emkaef (Mar 14, 2015)

I know, when you take off from Malpensa Airport (Milan) to fly to the north the view of the white snowy peaks of the Alps is breathtaking...

We flew from Munich to Milan a few years ago. It was a beautiful clear day and the scenery below was breath taking. I hope I can see it on the ground someday! I wish I could take you up on your kind offer.


----------



## Emkaef (Mar 14, 2015)

Emkaef said:


> I know, when you take off from Malpensa Airport (Milan) to fly to the north the view of the white snowy peaks of the Alps is breathtaking...


We flew from Munich to Milan a few years ago. It was a beautiful clear day and the scenery below was breath taking. I hope I can see it on the ground someday! I wish I could take you up on your kind offer.


----------



## Emkaef (Mar 14, 2015)

Dear Knitters,

I m organizing a cultural/knitting/crochetting holiday in Switzerland in collaboration with a bio organic yarn manufacturer from Italy and qualified and very talented teachers.
Courses details and location will follow, but it is likely to take place in the autumn in Zermatt.
Please, let me know if you are interested and I will keep you informed.

Zermatt - Switzerland's most famous resort - brings together every Alpine cliché, from its views of the world's most photogenic mountain, the Matterhorn, to its narrow streets lined with wonky, weathered chalets


----------



## Emkaef (Mar 14, 2015)

Knitting Gamma said:


> My Grandfather was from Switzerland I always wanted to visited because I do have relatives there.


...World is a small place after all! Now you might have TWO reasons to come to Switzerland! :lol:


----------



## Emkaef (Mar 14, 2015)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Welcome to KP from far northern Florida, USA!
> 
> Hazel


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Emkaef (Mar 14, 2015)

Busytime said:


> Switzerland is beautiful ! Pictures are so nice


Thank you!


----------



## Emkaef (Mar 14, 2015)

Pompaples? Je ne le connais pas mais j'ai vu que il se trouve pas loin de Lausanne. Un petit village tres joli quand je regard les photos sur internet. Tu a etudié ou en Vaud? A l'université de Lausanne, l'EPFL ou a Geneve? Et quelle etait ton activité a Pompaples?



to-cath said:


> Hi Emkaef,
> Years ago, I studied in Suisse romande, then, after university, I returned to work, in Pompaples, Vaud.The result----I speak French with an "accent vaudois".I don't know Le Tessin very well, though.


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

J'ai etudie a Neuchatel,a uncollege canadien, mais j'ai travaille comme physiotherapeute, a l'Hopital de St.Loup, a Pompaples, il y a une quarantaine d'annees!(est-ce vraiment possible?)


Emkaef said:


> Pompaples? Je ne le connais pas mais j'ai vu que il se trouve pas loin de Lausanne. Un petit village tres joli quand je regard les photos sur internet. Tu a etudié ou en Vaud? A l'université de Lausanne, l'EPFL ou a Geneve? Et quelle etait ton activité a Pompaples?


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

What a lovely invitation! Will have to be in spirit only, unfortunately! Have fun.


----------

